# Outlawed Vets from using controlled substances



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

This is just another reason I do not live in California. You can't fix STUPID.

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=cdc37f49-a12b-4710-8d92-f41326abfc58


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

When did a dea agent first stop a vet to get the whole issue started? Was an agent bored one day? Doesn't the dea have better things to do than bother vets?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think there are plenty of crack whores to play with instead of harassing a noble profession!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually fellas, in my region we have had several Vets arrested for Prescp. drug abuse and even selling narcotics. I understand that this thing is somewhat widespread amongst veternarians in the U.S. compared with other medical professionals in the U.S.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Actually fellas, in my region we have had several Vets arrested for Prescp. drug abuse and even selling narcotics. I understand that this thing is somewhat widespread amongst veternarians in the U.S. compared with other medical professionals in the U.S.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I agree the god almighty dollar/drug trade has permeated any industry that dispenses or prescribes drugs be it human or animal......sad state of affairs fellas.....that being said, I took my dogs amoxicillin once when I ran out over the weekend.....and my vet has stitched me up before.....twice


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree the god almighty dollar/drug trade has permeated any industry that dispenses or prescribes drugs be it human or animal......sad state of affairs fellas.....that being said, I took my dogs amoxicillin once when I ran out over the weekend.....and my vet has stitched me up before.....twice


That is not really the problem ... they can't bring the drugs to your place to treat your cow. You have to take the cow to their place.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> That is not really the problem ... they can't bring the drugs to your place to treat your cow. You have to take the cow to their place.


Yes....but why can't they do it? Because they are transporting controlled substances out of a controlled environment, without some semblance of control, the controlled substances become uncontrolled. This is possible in a myriad of fashions, including theft. Most vets are probably not privy to the extent of the illegal drug trade like say, pharmacists. Mine is a busy fella, I would imagine that in certain parts of our country, like California, it would be downright dangerous to be a vet and carry narcotics on calls, if the drug addicts become aware of this, the vet becomes an immediate target.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Typical Guberment regs.Make it more difficult for people needing the vet services.Instead of the real problem the drug users.

Pretty much the same as gun control take the guns away from everyone instead of the actual criminals.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I would imagine that in certain parts of our country, like California, it would be downright dangerous to be a vet and carry narcotics on calls, if the drug addicts become aware of this, the vet becomes an immediate target.....


You must be fortunate that your area doesn't have much of a problem. Herion is becoming an epodemic in rural america. It usually starts with perscription pills, when the can't afford those any more they go to herion. 90% of the arrests in my area are from drugs, either drug abuse or theft to support there habit. The pill heads around here won't pull a gun & rob you though, they will wait until the vet walks into a barn & steal the drugs from his truck, or pay a buddy to take them from his office.

I don't agree with the goverment oversight, or the DEA being jackwagons & inforcing it, but I do understand why. Chances are there was a problem somewhere & that is why it was brough to light.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Fowllife said:


> You must be fortunate that your area doesn't have much of a problem. Herion is becoming an epodemic in rural america. It usually starts with perscription pills, when the can't afford those any more they go to herion. 90% of the arrests in my area are from drugs, either drug abuse or theft to support there habit. The pill heads around here won't pull a gun & rob you though, they will wait until the vet walks into a barn & steal the drugs from his truck, or pay a buddy to take them from his office.
> 
> I don't agree with the goverment oversight, or the DEA being jackwagons & inforcing it, but I do understand why. Chances are there was a problem somewhere & that is why it was brough to light.


I agree, you obviously missed the intent, illegal narcotics, are an epidemic in our society, I don't care where you live, but certainly the vet in our area feels reasonably safe carrying controlled substances.....whereas in other areas I can imagine they would feel less safe. 
Controlling prescription abuse by vets clearly falls under the DEA, and we all know how good they're doing with the M.D. 's......


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree, you obviously missed the intent, illegal narcotics, are an epidemic in our society, I don't care where you live, but certainly the vet in our area feels reasonably safe carrying controlled substances.....whereas in other areas I can imagine they would feel less safe.
> Controlling prescription abuse by vets clearly falls under the DEA, and we all know how good they're doing with the M.D. 's......


I am of the opinion that all drugs should be legalized. Over-population is one of the world's biggest problems. Let them kill themselves with drugs. Just don't help them. They want medical services, be drug-free! They want government largess, be drug free. They want insurance, be drug free. They rob/steal/kill, give them a drug test and, if they fail, export them to their country of choice.

They want to use drugs, help them go to the country originating the drugs--buy them a one-way ticket.

And if a bleeding-heart wants to save them, allow the BH to go with them, spend whatever they want _of their money_ to do so.

Life has consequences! Life has responsibilities!

Getting off my soap box now.

Ralph


----------

